# baby Libby



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Libby was born on 2/16, two weeks premature. She is the only survivor from Josie's triplets.

weight at birth 4.92lbs
weight yesterday 5.3lbs

It's been a bit of a slow go for her, but she's quickly gaining speed. She's had to master one thing at a time.

Standing? Check!
Walking? Check!
Turn around without falling? Check!
Picking herself up after a fall? Check!
Nursing while standing? ...with proper traction on the floor, check! (otherwise she forgets to use her backs legs and slowly slides down into a sprawl...while still drinking :lol

I had to tape both her ears, but she's happy to have the contraptions off now. :laugh:
It's been raining a lot since she was born and so when the sun graces us with its presence, I try to take her out and give her exercise as much as I can, but the sun puts her to sleep! She wants to run around all day in the house but the moment she gets in the sun its :ZZZ: Libby is a little mixed up. Right now she thinks high noon is nap time and midnight is play time. 

This morning she ran for the first time! Pretty soon she'll be unstoppable :wahoo:


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Great job, congrats!!


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Thank you! :hug:


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

She's Beautiful! I don't think I've ever seen a white nubian before!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

2 weeks early is a very fragile time. We had triplets 2 weeks early a couple of years ago. Two lived. They kept me very busy. I was feeding them very small amounts every half hour to hour until they got to one week old and were able to run and jump. As one week olds, they were acting like newborns. Eventually I was feeding them 5 times a day. Be very careful to not overfeed.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Seems to be doing well. She is beautiful being all white like that. It's good to have them in the sun too some throughout the day.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, she is very pretty.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

What a dear! Keep up the hard work.


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

LuvMyNigies said:


> She's Beautiful! I don't think I've ever seen a white nubian before!


Thank you! Me either. I blame her daddy for her color. :lol:
I really hope ear ears stay as they are. I love lop-ears!



packhillboers said:


> 2 weeks early is a very fragile time. We had triplets 2 weeks early a couple of years ago. Two lived. They kept me very busy. I was feeding them very small amounts every half hour to hour until they got to one week old and were able to run and jump. As one week olds, they were acting like newborns. Eventually I was feeding them 5 times a day. Be very careful to not overfeed.


Thank you for your advice and experience! :hug: I'm impressed you helped two survive. That's wonderful!

DH and I are taking her feedings very seriously. We're watching her bathroom breaks and so far she's on schedule with no scouring whatsoever. Libby was very fortunate to have been the most developed of the three. Even so, we can tell her lungs aren't quite as developed as they could be. We're taking great care to make sure she never aspirates a drop and she won't get to play in the rain for a long, long while.



packhillboers said:


> Seems to be doing well. She is beautiful being all white like that. It's good to have them in the sun too some throughout the day.


She got to play outside under heavy clouds this morning. She got her feet dirty and didn't like it much. :lol: i wish I had more sun for her, but at the same time we really need the rain. :doh:



toth boer goats said:


> Congrats, she is very pretty. :smile:


Thanks! :greengrin:


SalteyLove said:


> What a dear! Keep up the hard work.


:thumb: I'm having so much fun with her. It's a nice warm-up to kidding season before the rest of the hoard arrives. :slapfloor:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Did you choose to do a round of antibiotics and dexamethasone to help prevent any lung infections and encourage development? I know a lot of folks are doing that as standard practice on preemies now because they can be so darn susceptible!


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

That's an interesting practice. I wasn't aware of it. :book:

As a rule, I don't use antibiotics or steroids prophylactically. I prefer to rely on the constitution of the animal and intervene when first signs of illness presents itself. :thumb:


----------

